# Abbotsford Invalid Stout Recipe



## Mateo Juan (14/6/07)

Hi everyone. I have only recently tried the Abbotsford Invalid Stout (don't know why it took me so long) and really enjoyed it. Apparently it's something my grandfather used to drink. I'd love to make something as similar to it as possible. Does anyone have some ides of what igredients I would use to replicate the taste? Cheers.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/6/07)

Look under recipies section and look at "Pillar of Stout"...It is an AG recipie but can be converted.

If you add some oatmeal to this recipie, it should be fairly close to Invalide Stout


----------



## brettprevans (15/6/07)

Mateo Juan said:


> Hi everyone. I have only recently tried the Abbotsford Invalid Stout (don't know why it took me so long) and really enjoyed it. Apparently it's something my grandfather used to drink. I'd love to make something as similar to it as possible. Does anyone have some ides of what igredients I would use to replicate the taste? Cheers.


if you like abbostford then you should like this reciepe (although I drink it at room temp, you can chill it down).

1 good stout kit (I used muntons export)
2kg light malt extract 
250g cracked roasted barley 
10ml liquorice extract 
20g Goldings hop pellets 
21L

have a browse through the Good Stout Receipe  thread for heaps of good ideas.


----------

